# Norco 2008 a-line hinterbau



## Attila84 (25. August 2010)

Hallo alle zusamm,habe mal eine frage wo um alles in der welt bekomm ich ein hinterbau für das Norco a-line 2008 her?danke


----------



## Indian Summer (25. August 2010)

Hi Attila84

Ich würde jetzt einmal davon ausgehen, dass man Fahrrad-Hinterbauten
beim Fahrradhändler bekommt 

Die Norco Händlerliste findest Du hier. Kontaktiere Deinen Händler
und dieser wird dann die benötigten Teile (Kettenstreben, Sattelstreben) organisieren. 
In der Regel sollte Norco Deutschland diese an Lager haben bzw. innert nützlicher
Frist besorgen können.

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

